# Donnarumma, Curva Milan a Sportitalia, Live.



## Willy Wonka (15 Giugno 2017)

Tra poco, nel corso dello speciale calciomercato di Sportitalia, la Curva del Milan interverrà per parlare del caso Donnarumma. Qui il live. 

Ecco le parole del barone, personaggio storico della curva sud: "La responsabilità è di Donnarumma. lui ha l'ultima parola e oggi ha rifiutato. *La società si è comportata bene*, non si scende a compromessi con nessuno. Finalmente in società non ci sono più *personaggi come Galliani*. Porteremo avanti una *battaglia contro tutti i procuratori *da oggi. Basta con questa gente. per noi deve rimanere in tribuna un anno, però pensiamo anche che creerebbe troppi problemi nell'ambiente questa scelta. La società farà la scelta giusta, Donnarumma non è degno di rimanere con noi. Juve o real *non cambia niente*, per noi è chiuso. Donnarumma vada per la sua strada, noi per la nostra. Non ama la maglia, non ama il Milan. se ne vada."


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (15 Giugno 2017)

"Curva" per modo di dire...


----------



## Willy Wonka (15 Giugno 2017)

Il Barone: la responsabilità è di Donnarumma. lui ha l'ultima parola e oggi ha rifiutato.


----------



## Willy Wonka (15 Giugno 2017)

La società si è comportata bene, non si scende a compromessi con nessuno. Finalmente in società non ci sono più personaggi come il dottor Galliani.


----------



## Willy Wonka (15 Giugno 2017)

Porteremo avanti una battaglia contro tutti i procuratori da oggi. Basta con questa gente.


----------



## Willy Wonka (15 Giugno 2017)

Donnarumma diceva di essere attaccato ai nostri colori, ma mentiva.


----------



## Black (15 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> La società si è comportata bene, non si scende a compromessi con nessuno. Finalmente in società non ci sono più personaggi come il dottor Galliani.



quante dichiarazioni che condivido! bravo Barone!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Giugno 2017)

Devo dire che pure Pedullà fa un discorso niente male


----------



## Willy Wonka (15 Giugno 2017)

Ancora il Barone: per noi deve rimanere in tribuna un anno, però pensiamo anche che creerebbe troppi problemi nell'ambiente questa scelta. La società farà la scelta giusta, Donnarumma non è degno di rimanere con noi.


----------



## Willy Wonka (15 Giugno 2017)

Meglio Juve o Real? Non cambia niente, per noi è chiuso. Donnarumma vada per la sua strada, noi per la nostra. Non ama la maglia, non ama il Milan. se ne vada.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (15 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Tra poco, nel corso dello speciale calciomercato di Sportitalia, la Curva del Milan interverrà per parlare del caso Donnarumma. Qui il live.
> 
> Ecco le parole del barone, personaggio storico della curva sud: "La responsabilità è di Donnarumma. lui ha l'ultima parola e oggi ha rifiutato. *La società si è comportata bene*, non si scende a compromessi con nessuno. Finalmente in società non ci sono più *personaggi come Galliani*. Porteremo avanti una *battaglia contro tutti i procuratori *da oggi. Basta con questa gente. per noi deve rimanere in tribuna un anno, però pensiamo anche che creerebbe troppi problemi nell'ambiente questa scelta. La società farà la scelta giusta, Donnarumma non è degno di rimanere con noi. Juve o real *non cambia niente*, per noi è chiuso. Donnarumma vada per la sua strada, noi per la nostra. Non ama la maglia, non ama il Milan. se ne vada."



Tutto condivisibile, ma mandare in tv certa gente, fa venire la pelle d'oca.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (15 Giugno 2017)

Hanno anche chiesto se si tratta di tradimento. "Tradimento è esagerato, ha fatto sono un anno e noi abbiamo visto (e visto partire) fior fior di campioni. Si è semplicemente rivelato per quello che è."


----------



## >|*Raffò*|< (16 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Tra poco, nel corso dello speciale calciomercato di Sportitalia, la Curva del Milan interverrà per parlare del caso Donnarumma. Qui il live.
> 
> Ecco le parole del barone, personaggio storico della curva sud: "La responsabilità è di Donnarumma. lui ha l'ultima parola e oggi ha rifiutato. *La società si è comportata bene*, non si scende a compromessi con nessuno. Finalmente in società non ci sono più *personaggi come Galliani*. Porteremo avanti una *battaglia contro tutti i procuratori *da oggi. Basta con questa gente. per noi deve rimanere in tribuna un anno, però pensiamo anche che creerebbe troppi problemi nell'ambiente questa scelta. La società farà la scelta giusta, Donnarumma non è degno di rimanere con noi. Juve o real *non cambia niente*, per noi è chiuso. Donnarumma vada per la sua strada, noi per la nostra. Non ama la maglia, non ama il Milan. se ne vada."


Il discorso non fa una piega. Uno che si compromette così tanto per la sua squadra, che a 13 anni fa in modo di passare dall'Inter al Milan, che si dichiara milanista da sempre, che bacia la maglia allo Juventus Stadium dopo quel furto clamoroso, che dichiara di voler restare per tanti anni e diventare capitano, sorge spontaneo affezionarsi ad una figura che data la sua giovane età e il suo talento può diventare una bandiera per la società. Detto questo, ho visto Kakà lasciare il Milan che almeno ci ha lasciato dei ricordi, non mi strapperò i capelli per un ragazzino.


----------



## nunzio (16 Giugno 2017)

*Non è un milaniista Il bacio alla maglia una sceneggiata*



Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Tra poco, nel corso dello speciale calciomercato di Sportitalia, la Curva del Milan interverrà per parlare del caso Donnarumma. Qui il live.
> 
> Ecco le parole del barone, personaggio storico della curva sud: "La responsabilità è di Donnarumma. lui ha l'ultima parola e oggi ha rifiutato. *La società si è comportata bene*, non si scende a compromessi con nessuno. Finalmente in società non ci sono più *personaggi come Galliani*. Porteremo avanti una *battaglia contro tutti i procuratori *da oggi. Basta con questa gente. per noi deve rimanere in tribuna un anno, però pensiamo anche che creerebbe troppi problemi nell'ambiente questa scelta. La società farà la scelta giusta, Donnarumma non è degno di rimanere con noi. Juve o real *non cambia niente*, per noi è chiuso. Donnarumma vada per la sua strada, noi per la nostra. Non ama la maglia, non ama il Milan. se ne vada."[/Q Spero che vada via davvero


----------

